
E2E Automated Exploit Generationfor Validating the Security of Processor Designs [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://cs.unc.edu/~rzhang/files/MICRO2018.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
see the USENIX Enigma 2019 talk:

Hardware Is the New Software: Finding Exploitable Bugs in Hardware Designs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojVGI2nH7NI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojVGI2nH7NI)

